# Learning languages is knowing the world



## hitomi_melissa

The original phrase in Spanish is "aprender idiomas es conocer el mundo."
We'd like to use this phrase in a poster.
Help please!


----------



## Fred_C

Sermones discere est mundum cognoscere.


----------



## Anne345

Fred, pourquoi _sermones_ ? _Linguas_ me parait plus adapté. 
De même _(cog)novisse_ au lieu de _(cog))oscere._


----------



## Fred_C

Anne345 said:


> Fred, pourquoi _sermones_ ? _Linguas_ me parait plus adapté.
> De même _(cog)novisse_ au lieu de _(cog))oscere._


 

Il me semble que "sermo" est un peu plus formel que "lingua", je l'ai choisi pour traduire le fait que l'espagnol avait utilisé "idioma" à la place de "lengua". Mais vous avez sûrement raison, lingua est sinon plus approprié, du moins plus universel.
J'ai choisi cognoscere à la place de "nosse" pour introduire une nuance un peu plus inchoative : "apprendre à connaître".


----------



## Hamlet2508

Fred_C said:


> Il me semble que "sermo" est un peu plus formel que "lingua", je l'ai choisi pour traduire le fait que l'espagnol avait utilisé "idioma" à la place de "lengua". Mais vous avez sûrement raison, lingua est sinon plus approprié, du moins plus universel.
> J'ai choisi cognoscere à la place de "nosse" pour introduire une nuance un peu plus inchoative : "apprendre à connaître".



I'd still go for "orbem terrarum " instead of "mundum"


----------



## PacoBajito

I would say _linguas disce et orbem (terrarum) discerit_. (Learn the world and you'll have learnt the whole world). 

It's not a litteral translation but it sound more "Latin" than the others with the particular verbal use and the parallelism.


----------



## Fred_C

Hamlet2508 said:


> I'd still go for "orbem terrarum " instead of "mundum"


 No,
the phrase "orbis terrarum" is only used in poetry. (In my opinion). In "normal" latin, (church, international communication before the 19th century), you would use "mundus".


----------



## Hamlet2508

Fred_C said:


> No,
> the phrase "orbis terrarum" is only used in poetry. (In my opinion). In "normal" latin, (church, international communication before the 19th century), you would use "mundus".



I'm afraid that's not true since you've got  "orbis terrarum"   in Tac.* Agricola, I, 30*
and in Cicero's *In Catilinam I* (_*Hic, hic sunt in nostro numero, patres conscripti, in hoc **orbis** terrae sanctissimo gravissimoque consilio, qui de nostro omnium interitu, qui de huius urbis atque adeo de **orbis** terrarum* exitio cogitent!)
among many others.
regards,
Hamlet
_


----------



## Fred_C

Well, I was wrong then... 

anyway, I prefer "mundus", which sounds more human, while "orbis terrarum" is more made of earth and stone...


----------



## L.J90

I would say '' Mundum discit qui linguas (discit)''

The second 'discit' is optional, but I prefer the ellipse. It sounds much more Latin to me.


----------



## Pinairun

L.J90 said:


> I would say '' Mundum discit qui linguas (discit)''
> 
> The second 'discit' is optional, but I prefer the ellipse. It sounds much more Latin to me.


 

I would say: "Linguas discere cognoscere mundum est".

Avë


----------

